

Contact Lens with embedded 1 pixel display - pmorici
http://www.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=111810&videoChannel=6

======
coffeeaddicted
As much as I would like a monitor display in my contact lenses, somehow I
think the public will find other uses for it first. Prepare to meet people in
clubs soon with really shiny (and animated) eyes.

------
leecho0
You can't focus your eyes when the display is so close, an "E" on the lens
will look like a blur. So to get good resolution, you'll probably need a more
focused light source, and you'll need voxels instead of pixels.

~~~
Devilboy
Another article mentioned that each pixel will have it's own microlens to
provide proper focus

------
zck
It looks like it's more than 1 pixel, since they talk about displaying an "E".

~~~
a-priori
I think I can explain that. One thing that may be surprising about vision is
that when you look at a scene, what you see comes from your memory of the
scene (first iconic memory then visual short-term memory), not directly from
your eyes. These memory buffers are refreshed from information received from
the eyes, and most of that comes from the fovea in the middle of your field of
view. That's where they placed the pixel.

(You do obviously get some information from your periphery, but not much. As
an example, you are colour-blind in your periphery. The rods that detect light
there cannot differentiate colours. If you see colour in your peripheral
vision, that's because you remember the object being a certain colour from
when you looked directly at it.)

The eye usually moves in jumps, called saccades. There are many other eye
movements, but saccades are the most important for scanning a scene. While the
eye is moving during a saccade, you receive no visual information. This is
known as saccadic masking. That's important for making a device like this,
because it gives the little chip a few milliseconds to do its business in
peace.

Okay, so how do they make an "E" appear using only one pixel? My guess is that
they have a small accelerometer on the chip that detects saccadic eye
movements, then turns on and off the pixel depending on where the eye is
pointed. As long as you can detect the start of a saccade, predict the target
(acceleration is linear over short distances so at the midpoint it begins
decelerating; at that time you've travelled half the distance and can predict
the target), and refresh the pixel all in less than the duration of the
saccade, you're set.

Because of saccadic masking, the person won't see any of this. In a series of
these movements, the eye will scan the scene, detecting the edges of the "E",
and from knowing where the edges are, the brain will reconstruct an image of
the letter floating in space.

------
rsanheim
The Daemon is that much closer...

